# Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal Finished.



## Ady34 (3 Sep 2012)

Hello again,
after learning many lessons (some of them harsh) from the 1 year 'Dragons Crypt' journal, ive started a new scape and thought id share it with you all again. Although my first planted venture has been a great learning experience i still feel there is much to learn, so will be hoping for more advice along the way whilst also trying to put into practice the knowledge i have gained. 
This new scape will be using the same tank, lighting, filter and pressurised C02 set up, but will have a few alterations. The layout will be more open, so in an attempt to reduce in tank equipment ill be using an inline Hydor 300w heater, C02 will be through the same Boyu inline diffuser but this time on the filter inlet and returned via a glass lily pipe. I'm hoping that this single point return will offer a better and more even flow pattern than the previous split return nozzles and negate the need for the extra in tank Hydor nano circulation pump (although time will tell with this). I feel distribution was one of the biggest obstacles to success in the Dragons Crypt journal. Although a spraybar configuration is seen by many as the most effective way of distributing co2 and fertilisers to the plants, in this scape due to the hard scape layout I feel that this wont offer the best overall circulation and therefore a single point return is the next best option in creating an even flow pattern.

Specs:
Tank: 90cm x 45cm x 45cm, Fluval Studio 900
Filter: Fluval G6
Heater: Hydor 300w inline (filter outlet)
Lighting: 2x T5 HO 39w
CO2: 2kg pressurised TGM kit, Boyu inline diffuser (filter inlet)
Substrate: Used ada powersand s medium mixed with used ada aquasoil amazonia topped off with a new 9l bag of Amazonia powder. Unipac Zambezi sand mixed with ADA Nile sand.
Hardscape: TGM/ADA Seiryu stone.
Fertiliser: EI method

As the name suggests, inspiration for this scape came from the coast, and in particular the very distinct archways, stacks, stumps and Tombolo's formed by sea erosion (inspiration was also drawn from several excellent UKAPS journals, namely Mark Evans 'By the Seaside' and Andy h's 'Green Beach'). 
Although not process specific, I've tried to use these formations in a way aesthetically suited to an aquascape. The scape will use rock exclusively as the hardscape and although not technically Iwagumi layout correct, its about the closest way to categorise it.

The process of erosion:






Here are some examples of these formations:

One of the most famous, and the one i remebered from GCSE Geography! Durdle Door in Dorset: 





...and also erosion at Flamborough Head in Yorkshire not too far from me:





...and a few other examples: 






















Anyway, thats the inspiration, ill upload progress later.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Dan Wiggett (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Sounds interesting, can't wait to see more details and pics!


----------



## nbaker (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

This should be very impressive, look forward to updates.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Heres to the next Ady, your topic of  choice and your previews are absolutely excellent.

Hope it pans out well for you buddy.

Good luck!


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Yes does sound good Ady, I'll be looking forward to some pics and following this new journal


----------



## darren636 (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

yeess. do it. will there be greenery atop the stumps and arch?


----------



## tim (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

subscribed mate really liked the harscape teaser you posted looks good ady


----------



## Ady34 (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Cheers guys, will hopefully update progression at work tomorrow, the computer there has all of a sudden decided to allow me access to ukaps again so I can take advantage of uploading images from the camera and using the Internet there. For now here's a couple of shots taken on the phone at TGM the other week where I got to try out some rock arranging.
I have to say it was really nice seeing all there scapes growing in more and seeing some of the more recent ones too. I really only went down for some more dragon stone, substrate and a nosey, but when I saw the few pieces of xl seiryu stone they had in store I couldn't resist as they worked so well together. In hindsight they are probably a bit oversized really, and more smaller pieces may have better created more perspective and scale, but overall they have created the effect I was looking for. The planting will most likely enhance the look if I can do it correctly

The sand pit at TGM, a great accessory for checking out potential hardscape material:









Cheerio 
Ady


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

really good start Ady, your journals are always very good, respected by new and old scapers. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Ady34 (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> really good start Ady, your journals are always very good, respected by new and old scapers. Keep up the good work mate.


   much appreciated Ian, will do my best


----------



## Antipofish (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Just added myself to the list of subscribers Ady.  Can't wait to see this one, as Geography was one of my A levels that I managed to pass, LOL.  I love how you are bringing this sort of thing into your scape.  It has great promise.

Are you sure about the dimensions of your tank ? I always thought it was taller than 45 ?  You have put 90x45x45 ?

Best of luck with this one mate


----------



## Ady34 (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Just added myself to the list of subscribers Ady.  Can't wait to see this one, as Geography was one of my A levels that I managed to pass, LOL.  I love how you are bringing this sort of thing into your scape.  It has great promise.
> 
> Are you sure about the dimensions of your tank ? I always thought it was taller than 45 ?  You have put 90x45x45 ?
> 
> Best of luck with this one mate


Cheers Chris, ill have to check the dimensions, I think it's taller with the addition of the brushed aluminium trims but water column is 45cm.
Geography was one of my stronger subjects too  
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Antipofish (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

For some reason I always thought those tanks were taller, apols.  That means your tank is exactly the same size as my new one so I will be even MORE interested to see this now


----------



## Ady34 (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> For some reason I always thought those tanks were taller, apols.  That means your tank is exactly the same size as my new one so I will be even MORE interested to see this now


Yep, just double checked and the tank measures 55  total height with the water column being 45cm  
Will you be journaling your optiwhite?


----------



## Antipofish (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just looked online and they seem to do a standard and TALL version.  Thats where my confusion arose.  And yes, I will indeed.     Gonna do a pic of it as it is now, and then will sell a LOT of the plants to make way for new ones in the new scape.  But there are a few plants that I will definitely be keeping too. Esp the Ammania sp. Bonsai, which is quite probably my favourite plant at the moment.


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Sound like a very interesting scape with a lot of potential.
What are you thinking of using for creating the arches and stumps. As there are a few scaping rocks that come in the shapes and formations you are talking about. Although dunno if they would be in the colors you are looking for, I have seen a Few scapes using Rainbow stone and they look very good.


----------



## sarahtermite (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

I already love this scape! Subscribed!


----------



## Ady34 (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Sound like a very interesting scape with a lot of potential.
> What are you thinking of using for creating the arches and stumps. As there are a few scaping rocks that come in the shapes and formations you are talking about. Although dunno if they would be in the colors you are looking for, I have seen a Few scapes using Rainbow stone and they look very good.



Hi Gill,
arches and stumps made from Seiryu stone (mini landscape rock xl size), found a few good pieces at TGM which hint at the effect. The Striata of these rocks looks similar to the rock faces on some coastlines. 



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> I already love this scape! Subscribed!



Cheers Sarah


----------



## Ady34 (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Well, heres how things were put together, i missed some of the creative process, but its easy to get carried away!

Empty tank ready for the new hardscape. Note how the left most drilled base pipe has been capped as the return will be via a single point return lily pipe this time around:





I did a practice run on the old Aquasoil to get the rock spacing and alignment right first which would enable me to mark the sand bed area:

First 'main' rock, this is the biggest and most attractive rock weighing over 40kg on its own! Technically this should be the 'Oyaishi', but as its not the tallest it doesnt follow the typical iwagumi layout rule, and is more likely the 'Fukuishi' or secondary stone (2nd largest, of similar texture to the Oyaishi). This was laid first to allow me to see exactly where the Oyaishi and Soeshi would sit:





Second stone in but most likely the 'Soeshi' (tertiary stone to bolster the strength of the Oyaishi) of this scape:






...1, 2 miss a few heres the layout, from which i could mark the sand bed and seat the stones correctly. By no means a typical iwagumi but hey  :





Then it was a case of removing the rock again and seperating areas of soil and sand, seating the stones on the old unipac Zambezi sand left over from the previous scape, and adding a base layer of the old mixed Amazonia Aquasoil and Powersand.

In areas of contrasing substrate and levels i used garden weed mat cut to size to prevent slippage of soil onto the sand beds:









Then the soil was capped with a new 9l bag of new Amazonia Powder type, and the sand bed topped with ADA Nile sand. Additional detailing rocks and a 'Suteishi', or sacrificial stone added to the left rear to shore up the soil bank, which will most likely be lost within plant mass:





a few different angles:





















and thats as far as i am, now trying to think of the best course of action regards plantlists and wether to plant then cycle or cycle then plant :?   

Cheerio for now,
Ady.


----------



## darren636 (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

does your new bag of substrate give rise to ammonia?


----------



## Antipofish (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Most of the guys on here have told me previously o chuck as many plants in as possible at the same time as cycling   If you want the process to go faster I personally believe in the Sera product called BioNitrivec.  My cycle was complete in 14 days WITH a soil that leaches ammonia too.  Lots of 50% water changes in the first couple of weeks too and remember you dont really need ferts to start with with the ADA soils


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Ady.




Great Scaping, can see what you are looking to achieve. The Main Arch reminds me of the scene in the latest King Kong. 

Is it just me, or in this shot does toe foremost rock look like the baby dinosaur "Baby Sinclair"out of dinosaurs.


----------



## Ady34 (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







....i think it may just be you Gill


----------



## Lindy (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Hi, I'm new to this lark but living on the west coast of Scotland I am very familiar with the type of landscape you are trying to create. The rock at the front/right doesn't feel right, too big or too triangular? Feel free to ignore, I'm sure it will look amazing. Just thought I'd say....


----------



## Antipofish (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

I like the rock that ldc mentions about but I think it would be better if it were another 5 or 8cms or so to the right so you can see more of the arch. Or maybe its the big bit on the left being a bit too big ?  But I do agree it seems a little out of balance.  When its planted though, the whole dynamic will probably change.   LOVE the idea of it though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Now that it's been mentioned I think I agree, it just slightly blocks the view of the arch. Other than that it's a really great scape!


----------



## ian_m (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

I used to have a rock arch in my last tank setup. Fish seemed to love it, clown loaches "parked" themselves at funny angles under the arch and other fish passed the day swimming loops round the arch.

One issue I found was that you obviously get very little flow under the arch and it collects lots of detritus and fish poo, compared to the rest of the tank. In my case I had to lean the arch forward at water change time to get the gravel vacuum in to remove the mess.

My current setup has an arch made with 3 rocks, the top peice being removable to get in to clean and push out the substrate that the clown loaches tend to fill the arch with. The clown loaches also hide under it adapting all sorts angles, on their sides, upside down etc.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

I completely disagree with the rock at the front being detrimental to the construction of the hardscape.

I like the fact that it is forward and its shape, as when the plants fill in behind that very rock, the depth it will give the scape will, I think be massive, and completely in keeping what Ady is tryig to achieve. It will create a fantastic plateau of green, which in turn will back up onto the feature rock. 

Keep it up mate, i particularly love this hardscape layout. The definition and shaddows cast from the crevices in the left hand side rocks will look amazing


----------



## Ady34 (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to this lark but living on the west coast of Scotland I am very familiar with the type of landscape you are trying to create. The rock at the front/right doesn't feel right, too big or too triangular? Feel free to ignore, I'm sure it will look amazing. Just thought I'd say....





			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> I like the rock that ldc mentions about but I think it would be better if it were another 5 or 8cms or so to the right so you can see more of the arch. Or maybe its the big bit on the left being a bit too big ? But I do agree it seems a little out of balance. When its planted though, the whole dynamic will probably change.  LOVE the idea of it though.





			
				Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Now that it's been mentioned I think I agree, it just slightly blocks the view of the arch. Other than that it's a really great scape!



Thanks for the input guys,
yeah i tend to agree that there's something not quite right, but i made a rod for my own back buying such big rocks as they offer less options regards scaping. I was thinking that they would offer a better sense of scale, a statement, but maybe in hindsight....   
I thought the left most largest rock was detailed enough to stand almost alone as a rock face, but perhaps more transition was needed between that and the sand to make it look more natural. Unfortunately i dont have enough room (or rocks) to do it so it may be that it is in fact too big for the tank  . Perhaps the right 'triangle' rock is a little too flat in appearance in comparison. I do have some planting ideas to detract from this though   I wanted quite a large rock in this foreground area to give a sense of depth and scale, but perhaps again its just too flat and more smaller more intricate pieces would have been a better choice. With regards moving it to the right a little, i cant really as i wanted to create a raised hollow behind it for more planting area as they are quite limited anyway. If id moved the rock to the right id have lost this option and lessened the available planting areas. This rock does also obscure the archway slightly, however i didnt really want to reveal it too much as although the arch is one of the main features, i didnt want to make it so obvious that its all your eye was drawn too. When viewing the tank from different angles rather than straight on you can see right through the arch   
All in all it probably looks a little contrived, more detailing and perhaps some more intricate pieces would certainly have helped but im stuck with these now. In all honesty it looks better in person as the camera setting i used was dark to reduce over brightening the pictures, and the tank lighting was at the rear of the tank which caused shadowing at the front which lost some detail of the rocks. (its going to stay like this too as plant mass is towards the rear)
That being said, it is just a representation with ideas taken from nature, the overall feel is supposed to be one of a coastal rock face with features taken from erosion processes, but in no way is it going to be exact. Because of this im also unsure whether to try and represent coastal planting too or to contrast totally. Coastal cliff tops tend to look like a mass of grass from distance so i was considering simply using elecharis ecicularis, cut at different heights to accent the rockwork. However im also considering other grass like plants such as tenellus, lilaeopsis, maybe even blyxa or cyperus to add interest. Riccia and marsilea are also considerations to give a more natural feel, but ive also thought about ammania sp bonsai, staurogyne, rotala green and hygrophila araguaia as stems to change the look and steer away from traditional coastal plant schemes. I like the idea of something on the rocks but unsure about mosses which tend to be much darker than the grasses. Utricularia looks like a good plant to use on the rocks if im trying to represent the coastal planting as its a lighter green colour more like the grasses, but ive heard its notoriously tricky and best suited to mature set ups with low fertilisation. .... but i suppose again it depends on what im trying to achieve which im clearly still confused about   
Cheerio and thanks for your thoughts.
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				ian_m said:
			
		

> I used to have a rock arch in my last tank setup. Fish seemed to love it, clown loaches "parked" themselves at funny angles under the arch and other fish passed the day swimming loops round the arch.
> 
> One issue I found was that you obviously get very little flow under the arch and it collects lots of detritus and fish poo, compared to the rest of the tank. In my case I had to lean the arch forward at water change time to get the gravel vacuum in to remove the mess.
> 
> My current setup has an arch made with 3 rocks, the top peice being removable to get in to clean and push out the substrate that the clown loaches tend to fill the arch with. The clown loaches also hide under it adapting all sorts angles, on their sides, upside down etc.



Cheers Ian, i wont be having anything as big as clown loach, although if detrius does accumulate here ill see it as a good thing as itll be easy to remove   It slopes from heigh at the rear to shallow at the front so hopefully itll all just collect in a nice little area for simple removal   



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I completely disagree with the rock at the front being detrimental to the construction of the hardscape.
> 
> I like the fact that it is forward and its shape, as when the plants fill in behind that very rock, the depth it will give the scape will, I think be massive, and completely in keeping what Ady is tryig to achieve. It will create a fantastic plateau of green, which in turn will back up onto the feature rock.
> 
> Keep it up mate, i particularly love this hardscape layout. The definition and shaddows cast from the crevices in the left hand side rocks will look amazing



Thanks Nath, it was added to try to create more depth but i do take on board what the others have mentioned as at the moment it does look a bit too triangular and unnatural and its something i have thought myself....infact the angle of the right most rear rock may only exaggerate this as it seems to flow a little too perfectly, maybe the angle that sits at needs tweaking? The planting behind it will alter the look as you mention so fingers crossed.
Cheers,
Ady


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

i like it ady with the right planting this will look stunning plants wise look in the pond section for elocharis got a pond pot about 6 times the size of a normal pot for £3 this weekend


----------



## darren636 (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

eleocharis acicularis is a great pond plant, 3 pounds for a 3 litre pot. really good for baby goldfish. i got 50 of em, homegrown.


----------



## Lindy (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Up here a lot of the cliffs have bushes and trees growing up to the edge. Culzean castle is one of these places, might be worth a look...


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> eleocharis acicularis is a great pond plant, 3 pounds for a 3 litre pot. really good for baby goldfish. i got 50 of em, homegrown.


goldfish or eleocharis


----------



## chilled84 (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like the ayout but the front stone to the right seems to hide the view of the arch to much. maybe open it up a bit or make it a smaller stone as my attentions is drawn to it.


----------



## gouldy149 (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

really love the look of your hard scape puts mine to shame


----------



## Ady34 (6 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> i like it ady with the right planting this will look stunning plants wise look in the pond section for elocharis got a pond pot about 6 times the size of a normal pot for £3 this weekend





			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> eleocharis acicularis is a great pond plant, 3 pounds for a 3 litre pot. really good for baby goldfish. i got 50 of em, homegrown.



Sounds like a good idea, just dont know about pesticides etc as ill be having shrimp.



			
				ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> Up here a lot of the cliffs have bushes and trees growing up to the edge. Culzean castle is one of these places, might be worth a look...



Thanks ldc, yeah ive been doing a bit more research and it theres a lot of variety.



			
				gouldy149 said:
			
		

> really love the look of your hard scape puts mine to shame



Thanks Gouldy, keep playing around until your happy.


----------



## Ady34 (6 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Seems this sort of thing has been done before by one of our very own with much greater effect!





heres the link to the article in PFK:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3901

Great little scape which feels much bigger than it is, the sense of scale is impressive.
I had myself been thinking about my scape, and was alredy considering removing the existing hardscape and trying for a similar look to the one i found above. To get a better perspective and feeling by moving the archway to the far right of the tank and having only planting on the left side and along the foreground with the beach to the right. Thats why I was researching online and came across this beaut by James. May well have been a bit too arty for me to be able to re-create, i must admit though to already be thinking of changing may not be a good sign   Plus the algae issues that James had in week 5 make me slightly nervous of the lower plant mass!


----------



## Palm Tree (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Tbh I prefer yours as there is alot more depth and the rock is more detailed. You may want to look at mini hairgrass or HC cuba or something smaller than eleocharis acicularis as I have a feeling it would throw off the sense of scale. What I like about yours aswell is as its a bigger tank  and more of an ariel view you get to see more of the ' landscape/coastline '. If you wanted to be really cool on the far left hand side where the two substrates meet you should try and add in some steps like these http://www.easyart.com/canvas-prints/Da ... 54207.html . In my opinion it is things like that that really turn a fish tank into a work of art.


----------



## Ady34 (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				Palm Tree said:
			
		

> Tbh I prefer yours as there is alot more depth and the rock is more detailed. You may want to look at mini hairgrass or HC cuba or something smaller than eleocharis acicularis as I have a feeling it would throw off the sense of scale. What I like about yours aswell is as its a bigger tank  and more of an ariel view you get to see more of the ' landscape/coastline '. If you wanted to be really cool on the far left hand side where the two substrates meet you should try and add in some steps like these http://www.easyart.com/canvas-prints/Da ... 54207.html . In my opinion it is things like that that really turn a fish tank into a work of art.


Thanks for that, yeah i know what you mean regards the grasses, tbh i dont think im going to go all hairgrass now, but my thinking was if i just used ecicularis i could trim it high and low where needed and change the look by allowing different growth in different areas as i needed to. Plus i know it grows like a good un!

Made a few changes in an attempt to bring the tank together. The foreground right/centre rock wasnt doing it for me and reduced the depth of the scape for me. I prefer the more open sand bed and cleaner lines at the base of the left rock, i think it probably has enough detail and intricacy to stand alone and gives a better feel to the flow of the sand bed under the arch. Also the right rear most rock seemed a little at odds so ive changed that to a more subtle angle which will blend better with the plants and the peak of the main rock. The plants will hopefully soften the edges at the substrate and make it sit more naturally. 
Im sticking with this hardscape as when im sat infront of the tank i like it and i want to see if my vision is achieved with planting.
Think ive nearly got a plant list so hopefully wont be too long until i can place an order   

couple of pics of the alterations:










Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Palm Tree (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

That does look better I agree with you on the more open sand bed.


----------



## Eboeagles (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Only just spotted this but loving the hardscape and the inspiration. 

Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Yes it does look better Ady, shows of the feature better now, one problem though, where are you going to put the sunken helicopter now?  only joking... This is going to be a real cracker when it's planted up


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Already looking forward to seeing this planted when I get back.

 You've got a week so make it snappy!


----------



## Ady34 (10 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				Palm Tree said:
			
		

> That does look better I agree with you on the more open sand bed.


Yeah the sand bed looks better and the rock itself has some nice detailing there that was hidden.



			
				Eboeagles said:
			
		

> Only just spotted this but loving the hardscape and the inspiration.
> 
> Can't wait to see it planted!


Cheers, I've been looking at coastal plants too and have taken some inspiration from them for planting too.



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Yes it does look better Ady, shows of the feature better now, one problem though, where are you going to put the sunken helicopter now?  only joking... This is going to be a real cracker when it's planted up


Helicopter will sit pride of place on the left open plateau   that was supposed to be a surprise!



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Already looking forward to seeing this planted when I get back.
> 
> You've got a week so make it snappy!


I'm too much of a fanny to get it sorted that quick, plant list keeps changing  
Cheerio
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (11 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Some plant inspirations ive been looking at, not all will be typical of a specific coastline, maybe more a collection from all over   and some artistic licence  

An excuse for a splash of colour, Alternathera Reinecki 'mini'? amongst the grass:


















Ammania sp. Bonsai?:




Pinus Radiata..... Pogostemon Erectus?:




Eunonymus Japonicus 'Japanese Spindle'..... Staurogyne?:




I like the sense of depth and perspective created by the larger foreground plants in these pictures: 













Galloway, Scotland:




Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## tim (11 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Your plant list looks spot on mate big thumbs up trying stauro again it's one of those plants that can really knock confidence really looking forward to this planted up ady


----------



## Ady34 (13 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> Your plant list looks spot on mate big thumbs up trying stauro again it's one of those plants that can really knock confidence really looking forward to this planted up ady


Cheers Tim, its certainly been a bogey plant for me.....if it doesnt grow this time ill have to admit defeat!


----------



## Ady34 (13 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Well plumbed everything in last night to do a test fill and run. Pleased i did really as wouldnt have wanted the stress that came with it when it comes round to planting!
The tank was crystal clear when i filled it, no cloudiness so turned on the filter to check flow around the tank......
que unwanted namesake erosion process     The lily directed flow down to the sand pathway and along the rear raised aquasoil bed and caused carnage, shifting sand from the back to the front of the tank and blowing soil from its perfectly levelled position resulting in a less than clear tank and a midnight trauma.
Whichever position i tried the lily in it simply wouldnt offer a suitable flow pattern and it would have caused constant headaches so ive removed it and added an equally sleek and discreet alternative....a bloody black G6 spraybar configuration!!   The trade off with this is good surface movement and resultant gas exchange so i suppose its not all bad, a bit more c02 needed most likely but should benefit the fish    Situated at the right side of the tank pushing along the length to the right side isnt ideal but with the hardscape the way it is i dont feel back to front would work as there would be too much interference in flow from the sheer rock faces (i may end up trying it though just to see). The way it is now still needs some tweaking as im still getting soil shifting in some places due to flow, but i think ill be able to manage it..... flaming flow, its the bain of my life! 
Ill now use this time to investigate c02 levels and distribution. I turned the C02 on last night briefly to make sure it all worked. It seems to work really well at dissolving the micro bubbles with the inline diffuser on the filter inlet as theres no misting in the tank and no obvious/immediate 'burping' or grumblings from the filter   
Anyway, hopefully ill be ordering plants today/tomorrow so planting next week with a bit of luck!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

A few pics from the phone to show the above

Filling:




Full and nice and clear:




Spray bar and not so clear:




Good surface movement:




Soil shifting:




Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (14 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal.*

Had more of a play with flow last night and think I've sorted it. Spray bar and a nozzle return all pointing in the same direction seems to give a good even flow pattern. It may be a little slow on the right side of the tank but if I change the configuration it simply moves the aquasoil at the left side of the tank. Normal grain size would prob be ok but the powder is very light. When planted I may be able to up the flow as the roots should hold the soil together. The other alternative is to add the Koralia circulation pump back in to give better flow to the right side of the tank.
Also I emptied and refilled again last night as the water was cloudy due to the  soil and sand disturbance from the lily pipe.... this is how it stands 
now 





Also ordered plants yesterday as follows:

Marsilea hirsuta
Eleocharis Ecicularis
Eleocharis sp mini
Ammania sp bonsai
Staurogyne repens
Alternathera reineckii mini
Echinodorus tenellus
Pogostemon erectus 
Riccia fluitans 
Christmas moss

Looking forward to planting next weekend!

Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..planted..i*

Hi,
received my plant order yesterday from TGM, awesome service and quality as usual   ....so set to work washing prepping and planting!
I still have to tie the riccia to the riccia stones which have arrived today so will do that tonight. Also not happy with the taller e. ecucularis and tenellus on the left/centre as it kind of detracts from the feel i wanted to achieve so will be moving them tonight to the right hand side with the rest and moving the e. sp. mini over to the space left by this. Want to keep the left side more open and make the right side plant mass heavier and larger as if more in the foreground. There is some ammania sp bonsai to the left of the tallest stone so this will balance/transition the height on the right from the pogostemon erectus when it grows.
The tenellus is also quite tall at the moment and hides the right most rock, but will leave it a week or two to settle before trimming it as im sure i remember reading a thread from Iain (easerthegeezer) which suggested it responds best this way  
Anyway its a very different look to my previous scape, and the levels of plant mass arnt set yet as some of the taller species need time to grow. The 1-2 grow range is great for quantity but the trade off being you dont get instant height impact....but patience is a virtue.....so they say!

The 1-2 grow plants:





So, marsilea hirsuta to start:



 





Then my bogey plant, Staurogyne repens which is in a place of excellent c02 and flow so fingers crossed it will grow and offer a slightly taller thicket of plants to this side of the tank:





Left side:





Right side:





and a couple of FTS:









will update with the alterations and added riccia later.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

love it mate, will be fantastic when grown in, really well done.


----------



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> love it mate, will be fantastic when grown in, really well done.


Cheers Ian, it better grow in!


----------



## John S (21 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Looks great Ady. Should be stunning when it grows.


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

That looks the business Ady! Like Ian says when the plants grow in its going to be a cracker   you must be well pleased with it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Just echoing everyone else's response, I think it's an absolutely stunning layout. 

It is going to be an absolute dream when it does grow in! Well done matey, fantastic work!!


----------



## killi69 (21 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Looks great Ady! Really like the diagonal flow of the rocks coming forward and the little plants appearing so naturally in the cracks of the rocks.  I did wonder when looking at your inspiration pictures a few weeks ago how those cliffs with green on them would look under water but I can already recognise some of those features in your tank!  Nicely planted as well with the tenellus and other plants at either side of the tall rock.  

Would be great if you can create a lot of surface movement - like waves hitting the cliffs!


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Now there's a hardscape with immediate visual impact. Looking forward to seeing it mature.


----------



## tim (22 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

well planted ady this is going to look stunning when grown in can see what you mean about keeping taller grasses to the right it will draw your eye left to right across the tank as if you were looking from the sea up the coastline so to speak all around amazing job mate


----------



## Ady34 (22 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*



			
				davem said:
			
		

> Looks great Ady. Should be stunning when it grows.





			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> That looks the business Ady! Like Ian says when the plants grow in its going to be a cracker   you must be well pleased with it.





			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Just echoing everyone else's response, I think it's an absolutely stunning layout.
> 
> It is going to be an absolute dream when it does grow in! Well done matey, fantastic work!!





			
				killi69 said:
			
		

> Looks great Ady! Really like the diagonal flow of the rocks coming forward and the little plants appearing so naturally in the cracks of the rocks.  I did wonder when looking at your inspiration pictures a few weeks ago how those cliffs with green on them would look under water but I can already recognise some of those features in your tank!  Nicely planted as well with the tenellus and other plants at either side of the tall rock.
> 
> Would be great if you can create a lot of surface movement - like waves hitting the cliffs!



Thanks for the positive feedback guys it's much appreciated and I'm also looking forward to things growing in.   



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Now there's a hardscape with immediate visual impact. Looking forward to seeing it mature.



Yeah definitely catches the eye.



			
				tim said:
			
		

> well planted ady this is going to look stunning when grown in can see what you mean about keeping taller grasses to the right it will draw your eye left to right across the tank as if you were looking from the sea up the coastline so to speak all around amazing job mate



Thanks Tim, Yeah I've replanted now so will pop a new pic up from the phone to give an idea of the look. Will need some future trimming to get the plants at the correct heights to draw the eye but I much prefer it now I've made the changes, it's more in keeping with what I wanted to achieve....don't know why I planted them there in the first place really  

Thanks all for the comments
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (22 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Fts with plants moved:






Cheerio


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Looks great Ady!

If only it wasn't Drilled!


----------



## Ady34 (22 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Looks great Ady!
> 
> If only it wasn't Drilled!


Cheers Nat, I've got caps to cap the drilled base but chose to leave the out pipe as the convenience of gravity when filter priming is great. Also i think the force of gravity power helps reduce the effect the inline diffuser has on restricting flow....mind you thats probably just my imagination  
Hopefully the stauro will grow this time and disguise that pipe nicely....don't think itll grow big enough to hide the spraybar though   
How was your holiday mate?  And how's your tank looking on return?
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

I know what you mean mate, reducing pipework with bends is also a positive! Just meant from a photography point of view. 

Holiday was great cheers mate, and tank looked nice when I got back, which was a surprise. 

Trimmed some of the _hemianthus micranthemoides_ out yesterday. Give my Danios a bit of swimming room 

Everything is really leggy at the moment, need to thicken it all out with cutting 

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Oh, Took this pic while in Turkey, Reminded me of something, can't ever think what ...


----------



## darren636 (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

what an ugly landscape. Would look terrible if someone made similar for an Aquascape. Man..... I love the turquoise coast.


----------



## Ady34 (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Oh, Took this pic while in Turkey, Reminded me of something, can't ever think what ...



Cool, they're everywhere, you just cant get away from them, Turkey...UKAPS... 
Cheers for the post Nath, nice to see some non google image shots! 



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> what an ugly landscape. Would look terrible if someone made similar for an Aquascape. Man..... I love the turquoise coast.



   

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Currently carrying out every other day 60% water changes. 
Photoperiod: 5 hours. 
C02 period: 5 hours - on 2.5hrs pre lights on (to achieve lime green dc) and off 2.5 hrs before lights off. Even with more water surface movement the water seems to hold onto the co2 as even the next morning the dc is still green. Perhaps there is a build up in the filter which acts as a reserve and continues to feed the tank with c02....will have to monitor. 

Few tank shots.

Ammania sp. Bonsai starting to sprout: 









Atop the grassy cliff: 





one of my favourite photos, love the reflection of the other end of the tank: 









The Archway:





and a FTS cleared and taken on the proper camera!





Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Taking shape nicely.


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Stunning Ady, and great photos too! The archway looks fab   the growth is really good too considering how long it's been planted - I still think it needs a sunken helicopter in it though


----------



## Ady34 (25 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Taking shape nicely.


It's coming along and im really liking the thick set look of the ammania bonsai, great little plant!
Need to closely monitor flow at the right rear where the pogo erectus is as I'm suspecting it's a bit slow there. I Intentionally planted the blyxa japonica far right rear as it lives in still/stagnant pools so thought this would be the area of least water movement, but was hoping for better flow where the erectus is from under the archway.....may have to add the very unsightly koralia yet  



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Stunning Ady, and great photos too! The archway looks fab   the growth is really good too considering how long it's been planted - I still think it needs a sunken helicopter in it though


Thanks Gary, much appreciated.....unfortunately only galleons, submarines and fighter jets in the lfs at the moment, will have to wait for the helicopter. I may prep the e. sp. mini now by trimming a helipad landing pad into it!  
At the slight risk of being a bit tacky I am going to get my Dad to print a matt background for me of a 'sky' photograph he's taken, not sure when he'll get round to it or in fact whether it'll work, but it may be marginally better than the purple patterned wallpaper!.....we'll see.

Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Swee (25 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*

Hello, your hardscape is not commun, and ambitious    Maybe you can win in details if you'll put some small piece of rocks in the sand and some gravels like congo sand. A rock to hide your pipe on the left could be nice for me. I think one other difficultie is that you didn't took the heigth with the hardscape, so maybe you need to take it with plant or wood


----------



## Ady34 (25 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal..Planted..i*



			
				Swee said:
			
		

> Hello, your hardscape is not commun, and ambitious    Maybe you can win in details if you'll put some small piece of rocks in the sand and some gravels like congo sand. A rock to hide your pipe on the left could be nice for me. I think one other difficultie is that you didn't took the heigth with the hardscape, so maybe you need to take it with plant or wood


Hi Swee,
Thanks for the comments, yeah I know what you mean about adding some smaller rocks to the sand bed. I actually bought some smaller pieces and some 'rubble' from the rock bucket bottom to try and grade it more but I just didn't like it. The smaller pieces of rock I have didn't work in creating the effect I wanted so I have chosen to leave them out in favour of a 'cleaner' but less natural look.
With regards the height I only wanted one focal high point in the hardscape, and I wanted it to be rock only. The plants when grown will offer some height, but overall, especially the left hand side I want to be relatively low and flat. The Staurogyne will grow and help disguise the filter pipe you talk about....I'm not quite at the level of die hard aquascaper yet and although I've tried to make steps towards removing visible in tank equipment, I find the convenience of the drilled base filter inlet too great from a maintenance perspective  
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (28 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal...co2 issue*

Hi all,
Well, starting with some issues already!
Seems to be co2 but I'm a little confused really. It started a few days ago with a small patch of eleocharis sp. mini going grey/pale. This issue now seems to have spread further and to the ammania sp bonsai in both areas of the tank that it's planted in. Looks like co2 related but the left hand side in particular receives excellent flow and the dc which is at the right hand farthermost point from co2 shows a lime green at lights on. Photoperiod is currently only 5 hrs. I haven't raised the light unit so is it likely that it is low co2/too intense light (2x t5 ho)? Could the 1-2 grow species suffer if all the gel it's grown in isn't completely washed off? 
Would unhealthy plants still pearl as I'm getting this almost immediately after lights on and I'd have thought this wouldn't happen if there was too little co2?
I'm doing every other day 60% water changes, do I need to up this to every day? There are large swings in water chemistry also as the seiryu increases TDS hugely from my tap water.

E. sp. Mini and ammania sp. bonsai issue:









Drop checker colour at lights on, goes a little yellower throughout photoperiod:





Micro co2 bubbles:





Was trying to set the co2 at a level safe for livestock rather than pummell the tank with co2 and then have to ease off for fish/shrimp additions. Should I change my tactic or could this be another issue rather than co2?
Advice appreciated.
Cheers
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (28 Sep 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... Co2 Issu*

Scratch the questions, it's obviously co2, I've added a double layer of 5mm float glass covers between the lights and water surface to try to reduce lighting intensity until I can raise the light unit.


----------



## Ady34 (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... Co2 *#@#*

Major melt   
Its just spreading through the e. sp. mini, ammania sp. bonsai and alternathera reineckii mini and now staurogyne repens like a disease! Sucks all the colour from the leaves and wilts..... classic c02? Probably the damage already done from too much light/too little c02 in the first week. 
The light intensity was reduced last week, c02 upped and the koralia circulation pump added, but dont know how long or even if the plants will turn around especially considering the staurogyne has just started its demise over the last couple of days.....however the marsilea is sending out runners as is the tenellus and the pogostemon erectus hasnt melted even in the area of least flow! :? 
Still learning   
Should have maxed c02 to ensure a good start, but have obviously fallen pray to the mindset of 2x 39w T5 ho not being too high a light intensity   Should have hung my light unit after all to raise it. 
Diatoms now too.....need a cuc but not adding anything till things stabilise....toothbrush it is, but oh how cloudy the water gets scrubbing the rocks   
The highs and lows.....keep smiling


----------



## Antipofish (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... Co2 *#@#*

Keep going Ady.  You know all the right things to overcome these problems.  the stauro will bounce back.. I cut mine RIGHT DOWN to the base pair of leaves and it came back.  Took a few weeks mind.


----------



## Ady34 (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... Co2 *#@#*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Keep going Ady.  You know all the right things to overcome these problems.  the stauro will bounce back.. I cut mine RIGHT DOWN to the base pair of leaves and it came back.  Took a few weeks mind.


cheers Chris, but the stauro aint coming back, once it starts it just disappears  Its melted right through to the stalks. The e. sp. mini may come back and not all the ammania has gone but most of it.....fingers crossed as im buying nothing else to replace them until its stopped and sorted.
Have to say its not the best feeling sucking out masses of mush every other day on water change    
Just goes to show how important the basics are though, keep the lighting low and max the c02, no compromise!
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (7 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Right, PMA!

After getting a little down about this:









....and a bit of the old diatoms too,





have had a step back and focused again on how to fix it based on what I've learned from the forum and the advice I would most likely offer others in a similar situation...... reduce lighting to optimise co2 availability to the plants. Reducing lighting intensity slows the pace at which the plants are trying to grow and therefore reduces the demand for co2 and ferts making it easier to give both them and any fauna a happy environment.

So this is what I've done, popped up some rather industrial looking brackets to sit the light unit on which offers up the  flexibility you need to raise or lower your light unit depending on circumstances. It's not the prettiest solution but very simple and effective. Currently set at 8inches above the water surface:





Co2 has been reduced now too as I've added a bit of a cuc (should prob have let the plants recover properly first but hey, diatoms and a downer = livestock), I'll monitor and adjust c02 if needed. The new residents are 10 cherry shrimp, a couple of ottos and a couple of hillstream loach. Amazing how a little life in the tank makes you feel better! Prob add 10 amano shrimp to help rid the diatoms! 

Cherry shrimp, saw them in a local maidenhead aquatics and thought they looked decent quality so bought them:





Hillstream loach, cool little dudes, would never have even contemplated them for a co2 tank without Mark Evans keeping them. I know hillstream loach is a vague description but these are beauties with blue tails and little white spots all over them. Plenty of gas exchange with surface movement and decent flow from the filter and koralia, if they seem to be suffering ill pop them into the CRS nano as read they dont mind slightly cooler temps: 









Whilst making myself feel better I also bought some replacement plants still to plant up, i know i said id buy nothing else until id sorted the issues but i think i know whats needed now so more stauro (will grow this bl**dy plant) and some alternathera rosaefolia mini in place of the reineckii mini and ammania bonsai to the right of the tank which have melted.





The more centrally positioned ammania bonsai seems to be coming back round and there's still plenty of green left in the e sp. mini to suggest this too will recover now I've got my head screwed on properly!

So just after I'd added the new inhabitants yesterday the next disaster struck....G6 dropped to less than half flow, a problem also suffered by Gary Nelson. Cleaned, replaced impeller, no change! So removed the chemical cartridge and some improvement, but not optimum so a call to Hagen tomorrow to see if I can get any joy!

Anyway I've rambled on a bit now so leave you with a question, what fish should I add when the time is right and filter issues resolved? Been thinking of various ones like blue tetra, ember tetra, danios, but can't decide. Ideally would like a schooling fish and relatively small, and would prefer it to be a fan of bright open water as that what's going on really with the open feel. Also not shrimp eaters, ha ha. Suggestions welcomed.

Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Everything is looking absolutely Fantastic mate.

Great job! That Eleocharis sp. Mini looks super lush too!


----------



## Ady34 (7 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Everything is looking absolutely Fantastic mate.
> 
> Great job! That Eleocharis sp. Mini looks super lush too!


   think you must have been looking at the older photos!
Will overcome the issues though


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

im sure two weeks from now you will be seeing a huge different ady as far as the problems go.  Being able to control the intensity from your light will make all the difference mate, having a hanging light has been the best move ive made in a very long time.. i was also surprised at how high i ended up keeping it!  Looking forward to next sundays update   
Those cherries do look very nice indeed,  MA cherries are normally really low grade and high price IME.

Diamond tetra and pygmy corys are my current 'flavour of the month', have you thought about hachets, might work well with the theme...just the open top to consider  :?


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

wow, thats some melt mate...i expect it's be a flow/c02 problem in that corner? Are you continuing with the good maintenance of the tank??

I would have a look at Ember tetras, they are great when they colour up, i have some and they are a deep orange, they stand out really well. 

Keep the chin up mate, you will win. 

ps get some Purigen as well.


----------



## tim (7 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

sure you'll make it bounce back ady knowing the solutions is half the battle mate   for me fish wise nice big school of dwarf pencilfish


----------



## Ady34 (7 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> im sure two weeks from now you will be seeing a huge different ady as far as the problems go.  Being able to control the intensity from your light will make all the difference mate, having a hanging light has been the best move ive made in a very long time.. i was also surprised at how high i ended up keeping it!  Looking forward to next sundays update
> Those cherries do look very nice indeed,  MA cherries are normally really low grade and high price IME.
> 
> Diamond tetra and pygmy corys are my current 'flavour of the month', have you thought about hachets, might work well with the theme...just the open top to consider  :?



Hi Iain,
im hoping ill see an improvement, and i should have sorted the lighting a long time ago, so simple to do but hopefully very effective...probably had a lot to do with some of the recurring issues in Dragons Crypt also.
Yeah, the cherries looked more like Sakuras, so grabbed a few. Funny you should mention Pygmy cory's, Hastatus were also on my maybe list along with Paraguay tetras which they mimic....but Paraguay tetras dont really school and are a little quarrelsome amongst themselves so maybe not the most relaxing fish to watch.
Hatchets wouldnt be a problem as i have the glass covers i could use to prevent escapees, but id feel a bit bad on them as theres no surface cover, and the water movements a little fast up there....i love them though and they would look cool.
Cheers for the encouragement too   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> wow, thats some melt mate...i expect it's be a flow/c02 problem in that corner? Are you continuing with the good maintenance of the tank??
> 
> I would have a look at Ember tetras, they are great when they colour up, i have some and they are a deep orange, they stand out really well.
> 
> ...



Cheers Ian,
tell me about it, the plants melted completely, the stauro even down the roots! Ive been syphoning the mush with an airline every other day along with 60% water changes and regular pre-filter cleaning and algae scraping, so maintenance has been good. That happened to the stauro in 2 days from the start of it, thats the last patch to go which has happened today! The rate at which it fails is shocking    The flow/c02 in that corner is the best anywhere in the tank as the flow goes from top right (where the spraybar is) along the surface to left side and down that side panel to the bottom where its turned back on itself along the substrate  :? 
I already had purigen in the filter until this afternoon when i took it out to improve flow in my knackered G6   
In all honesty dont think im gonna put it back in, im gonna try good old activated carbon again.
Yeah, embers look nice and stay small, do they school?



			
				tim said:
			
		

> sure you'll make it bounce back ady knowing the solutions is half the battle mate  for me fish wise nice big school of dwarf pencilfish


Yeah pencilfish are also very cool, love the marginatus sp. and they would look great in numbers in the mid/upper water zone, but they may not be fans of the open bright tank and the flow?
Hopefully ill make good the situation, the Ammania bonsai stopping melting has encouraged me that reduced lighting intensity is the key   

Cheers chaps.


----------



## Lindy (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

I saw platinum tetras for the first time on sat and loved them, definately on my list for when I get a big tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Platinums do loose that sheen as they get bigger, shame. 



> Yeah, embers look nice and stay small, do they school?



Yeah they stay small, but they aren't the best schoolers in the tetra family. They do live up to their name though, once settled they look like Embers flying from a fire. I'd love to stick a massive amount in a tank.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Any luck with the filter Ady ?


----------



## Ady34 (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*



			
				ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> I saw platinum tetras for the first time on sat and loved them, definately on my list for when I get a big tank.



They were my original choice, but blackwater fish which prefer subdued lighting to show their best....plus i cant find any   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Platinums do loose that sheen as they get bigger, shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive just watched your video on you tube today in the little iwagumi scape. They looked really nice chasing each other around the rock! They seem to stay quite low in the water column though so if i were to get some i may need to think about another species to compliment them higher up as this is really where i want the action as its a mass of open space. I suppose ideally i like the idea of a reasonably active single species schooler in the mid/upper area, but just dont really know what yet. If i cant decide ill prob go with embers and maybe give pencilfish a try as already suggested as i was tempted by these when the last scape was going.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Any luck with the filter Ady ?



Not yet, the flow is improved since removing the chemical cartridge which suggests a resistance/power issue. Phoned hagen late on today but they were very busy so left a message but no return call yet. Will try again tomorrow. My lfs was also going to ring so will give them a call too. Still in warranty so thats good and should get it reslolved. Im not hugely concerned just yet since ive managed to increase the flow so filtration/distribution will still be good....if it fails though that will be an issue so the sooner the better really.

Cheerio.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Having had a chat with Iain (easerthegeezer) i have raised the light unit more to 12" above the water surface. It makes sense to reduce lighting intensity further as it will only make things more manageable and is less likely to impact negatively on the plants. When things have stabilised and the plants have began growing I can always lower the light and increase co2 if I want to speed things up a bit. 
The marsilea hirsuta is suffering a little bit now, most likely the hardiest plant which has finally shown the effects of too much light/too little co2.
Currently i have a nice lime green dc for lights on which is maintained through the 5 hr photoperiod.
Shrimp and fish have settled well, and the diatoms have been mostly dealt with[THUMBS UP SIGN]
The new plants have been planted and all the old dead plants removed completely. The Christmas moss on the rocks has began to sprout new growth so that's a positive.
Knocking water changes down to every third day now.
Still haven't got hold of Hagen about the filter, quite poor customer service thus far but may improve when I actually speak to someone.

FTS to show height of light unit and newly planted plants:






and a cheeky shrimp shot:





Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Hi mate, sorry to hear you have had a few problems.. Looks like your are doing all the right things though to combat it!

I'm sure it will pass and you will conquer it, 'May the Force be with You'  

PS, I'll PM you a direct number and contact I have for Hagen, I'm on first name terms with them now


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Hi mate, sorry to hear you have had a few problems.. Looks like your are doing all the right things though to combat it!
> 
> I'm sure it will pass and you will conquer it, 'May the Force be with You'
> 
> PS, I'll PM you a direct number and contact I have for Hagen, I'm on first name terms with them now



Ha, cheers Gary, feeling like im doing the right things so hopefully will get better.
Got the pm and thats the contact i have, havnt actually spoken to anyone yet as it asks me to leave a name and number and theyll call back.....not like its too important really, only the lifeline for my tank 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Alastair (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Looking really nice ady really nice. Hope you get the filter sorted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timms2011 (16 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Another stunning Aquarium in the making Ady


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

looking really good mate, good to hear you've raised the light a little. You'll be on a winner from now on i bet ya.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Looking really nice ady really nice. Hope you get the filter sorted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





			
				Timms2011 said:
			
		

> Another stunning Aquarium in the making Ady





			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looking really good mate, good to hear you've raised the light a little. You'll be on a winner from now on i bet ya.



Thanks, 
think its getting better slowly, ive raised the light as much as my brackets will allow (13"), but i wish id made it so i could raise even higher, i may have to buy the longer wall mounts so i can get it even higher. Having said that time will tell and ill give it a chance to recover. I just dont seem to be able to hit the sweet spot and am constantly questioning what i doing wrong   
Experience will ensure next time i do everything to maximise success. I think getting everything in place from the start gives you the best chance as you hit the ground running instead of playing catch up and chasing your mistakes......always use lower lighting and max c02...it should be a rule of planted tanks!

Just bought 15 ember tetras tonight, just settling in now. Next is the choice between a shoal of 20/30 Microdevario Kubotai or Platinum tetras as the main feature.....airing towards the micro rasboras as they stay a similar size to the embers and will contrast nicely but subtly with the green hue they have  ...but i do like the striking presence of the Platinums, mmmm.....


----------



## Antipofish (16 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Kubotai all the way.  Im hoping to get some green neons to go with my rummies.  Hows the filter going mate, you got that sorted?


----------



## Ady34 (16 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Kubotai all the way.  Im hoping to get some green neons to go with my rummies.  Hows the filter going mate, you got that sorted?



Well, my lfs finally got hold of Hagen, but in fairness they said to swap the whole thing for a new one on the proviso that they test it instore to ensure there is a fault. Bit of a pain but should be ok.
Yeah was thinking kubotai, a store local to me had a new shipment last weekend. Thought rather than buy on impulse id wait a week to ensure no ailments etc as treating in a tank with shrimp is tricky. Hopefully all will be well with them this weekend and i can get them   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Please don't say your tearing this back down again already? Ref. your questions on plant free scape problems?

Hope not mate! Great layout going on here! I find TDS goes crazy throughout the week with Seiryu / Ryuoh though? I've had to up my changes, and I'm sure changes are causing shock for my Taiwan fire reds.


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

I think ryuoh and mini landscape rock leaches? Is this right? I was planning my nano triptych and had to decide on okho rock ur to it being inert. I love the look of ryuoh rock. Maybe I'll need to plan another tank using it  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Due to it being inert! Damn phone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

these rock increase the Gh in the water, and will add to TDS.


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

So Ady, how's it going... Is it true what I've read you may have other plans for this tank? Also did you have any joy with your filter mate?


----------



## Ady34 (25 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Please don't say your tearing this back down again already? Ref. your questions on plant free scape problems?
> 
> Hope not mate! Great layout going on here! I find TDS goes crazy throughout the week with Seiryu / Ryuoh though? I've had to up my changes, and I'm sure changes are causing shock for my Taiwan fire reds.





			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> I think ryuoh and mini landscape rock leaches? Is this right? I was planning my nano triptych and had to decide on okho rock ur to it being inert. I love the look of ryuoh rock. Maybe I'll need to plan another tank using it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2





			
				ianho said:
			
		

> these rock increase the Gh in the water, and will add to TDS.



Yeah it does definitely, although ferts effect tds and conductivity readings too, so unless you dont dose its difficult to tell by exactly how much. In 4 days between water changes tds rises by about 60ppm.



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> So Ady, how's it going... Is it true what I've read you may have other plans for this tank? Also did you have any joy with your filter mate?



Hi Gary, 
yeah, maybe changing this already, frustration and probably not being bowled over by the layout is making me constantly want to change it. Had the manzy wood out tonight in the hope of creating something simple hardscape wise, but ended up with loads of dragon stone too....would look good planted but at the moment im fancying a trip away from my c02 battles, what little hair i have left is getting thinner by the day  
I may try raising the lighting further to help things out more as when i added some microrasbora kubotia they struggled with the c02 so i had to reduce it down = need to reduce lighting too. Currently cant as im at the top of my brackets so will need to get some longer ones   ....it just seems to be a constant battle at the min.
Filter issue seems to have resolved itself, ran it without chemical cartridge to keep flow good, and when the lads from my lfs came to test it we put the chemical cartridge back in and flow still good enough. I think its not quite right but they cant justify giving me a new one when flow is good. It may have been something to do with the purigen in the chemical cartridge becoming clogged and reducing flow, and maybe a little to do with the inline hydor heater im now running...who knows....if it gets worse ill be persuing a new one though.
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (25 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Along the lines of something like this:






Pretty rough idea, and would need tweaking, maybe remove a few branches but I prefer wood!


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*

Hi mate, sorry to hear your still a little frustrated with your scape, mind you having seen your other post with just the wood and Discus in looks the business! That really appeals to me.
I'm sure if you don't take this one apart now you certainly will when you have been to aquatics live, that's what set me off on my re-scape (well new tank!) last year.
What you have created is a lovely scape, but if its giving you a headache mate its not worth it, besides if you do end up stripping it back its another one you can add to your portfolio   

On your filter issue, I also found that my purigen would get a bit 'cloggy' I ran the 2 individual bags as found it easier, rather than buying it loose and filling my own bag up - I clean my mechanical filter weekly and rinsed the 2 purigen bags under the taps every 3 weeks, although I've just started using loose carbon again and have to say the water looks clearer!?

Anyway mate, I'll see you at aquatics live and buy you a beer! and we can talk more on G6's, purigen, Schanuzers and aquatic headaches


----------



## Ady34 (25 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Hi mate, sorry to hear your still a little frustrated with your scape, mind you having seen your other post with just the wood and Discus in looks the business! That really appeals to me.
> I'm sure if you don't take this one apart now you certainly will when you have been to aquatics live, that's what set me off on my re-scape (well new tank!) last year.
> What you have created is a lovely scape, but if its giving you a headache mate its not worth it, besides if you do end up stripping it back its another one you can add to your portfolio
> 
> ...



Sounds good mate   
Funny you say about the carbon, i was going to give it a whirl again.
Think in all honesty on reflection the discus may be a little adventurous in this tank (and far too expensive for 6!), but angels may be within reach....if the hardscape allows. Think maybe its just the current scape im not fond of as im now thinking of planting up the next one with most of the plants i have, although i do like the simplicity of hardscape only....mmm... Too many ideas but all indicate ill be moving on from this one sooner rather than later. 
Cheerio, and looking forward to aquatics live, see you there


----------



## Timms2011 (25 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... PMA!*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Along the lines of something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, that definitely looks like a winner to me, cant wait!


----------



## Ady34 (25 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*



			
				Timms2011 said:
			
		

> Awesome, that definitely looks like a winner to me, cant wait!



Me neither, 
ive screwed a few main pieces of manzanita together tonight with stainless steel screws to form the 2 main wood 'structures'.....its all now in a vat of water with rocks as weights to pre saturate to prevent floaters. When its sunk ill be stripping the tank down and rescaping....decision made.
Just need to decide on whether to keep it as a hardscape only layout or plant it up with the existing plants and try harder  :?:
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## tim (26 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

That's some lovely manzinita there ady crying out to be planted good luck with the new scape


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

Good luck with the new scape, that manzi looks ace.
I'm certainly interested to see how this gets on, I know this site is about plants but a hardscape only tank does have certain appeal.....


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

Nice wood Ady. Looking forward to meeting you @ Aquatics Live.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> That's some lovely manzinita there ady crying out to be planted good luck with the new scape





			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Good luck with the new scape, that manzi looks ace.
> I'm certainly interested to see how this gets on, I know this site is about plants but a hardscape only tank does have certain appeal.....



Thanks Tim and Ollie,
Still havnt decided whether to plant or not, but it does seem a waste not to use the plants I have. If I don't plant the biggest decision I have to make is should I use a light sand or a black colour sand?



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Nice wood Ady. Looking forward to meeting you @ Aquatics Live.



Likewise mate


----------



## Timms2011 (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Timms2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBH Ady, I can see this looking awesome either way, planted or non-planted. I think you've put together a striking hardscape. I can picture this with some hardy plants such as ferns and Anubias, maybe some nice moss to cover some of the wood. I'll be taking my aquarium down shortly as i'm moving house, I'll be definitely looking at the wood arrangement you've done for inspiration thats for sure!


----------



## Ady34 (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*



			
				Timms2011 said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Tim,
ferns and moss foreground with a hairgrass backdrop crossed my mind....but in all honesty i just cant make my mind up what to do.
Good luck with the house move and ill look forward to your next scape as judging by your last one you can certainly put them together and do the whole plant growing bit too   

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

Stripping this down tonight ready for a rescape.
I know it was brief and i think things are just now taking a turn for the better, if i raised the light unit a fraction more i think i could get the best from this set up....that and a few more ottos to clean up the remaining diatoms   A few trims of the plants would help them too now they are improving in health but i want something different as ive lost the drive for this scape. 

Thought id pop a couple of pics up of how it looks now, i may take one without equipment in, ill see how the night goes....ive still got to get the kids to bed and my tea sorted yet   











Thanks for all the comments and help along the way   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

Mate your scape is damn class! I love your tunnel.. true inspiration buddy. I wanna try that shizzle

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*



			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> Mate your scape is damn class! I love your tunnel.. true inspiration buddy. I wanna try that shizzle
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Do it! Do it!   
Thanks


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

How much stone is that I'm there? Its seriyu right?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*



			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> How much stone is that I'm there? Its seriyu right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Something like 40kg i think, and yeah its seiryu.....the big piece to the left is heavy!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Oct 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

 how much did all that cost Ady!


----------



## Ady34 (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> how much did all that cost Ady!


    
They'll get used again someday, good for the collection  

Tank stripped and emptied, my inline co2 diffuser plastic deteriorated and broke so that was the deciding factor in setting this up as hardscape only tank, at least for a while.

Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

looked good mate, look forward to the next one!


----------



## Ady34 (2 Nov 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

Ready to go again.....






Won't journal this as its going plantless.

Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Nov 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

Looks great mate. Not fancy covering all them branch bases in Taiwan moss or Weeping moss, and letting it grow up over?


----------



## Ady34 (2 Nov 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Looks great mate. Not fancy covering all them branch bases in Taiwan moss or Weeping moss, and letting it grow up over?


Yeah a little, but they need ferts and co2  
In fairness i was tempted to pop the tenellus back in right rear with a few bits of moss and anubias and use liquid carbon and see how they went in the sand substrate, but they would likely end up failing so will leave everything out.
Getting a black background fading into white at the top made up and have bought some black angelfish to go in  
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (2 Nov 2012)

You mean a bit like this


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Nov 2012)

that my friend is crying out for at least a bit of java fern around the base, it really would be sacrilege without any plants.


Very nice.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Nov 2012)

Fantastic hardscape Ady!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Nov 2012)

*Re: Fluval Studio 900. 'Coastal Erosion' Journal... ?*

Hey Ady mate,
Exactly like, although I have Taiwan growing in my non co2 or ferts CrS tank.

And it grows like wild fire, they have started forming little brown roots at the end of each branch. Really beautiful texture. Will send you a picture when I get in.  Some narrow leaf java aswell as Ian suggests Would be amazing


----------



## Antipofish (2 Nov 2012)

Ady, that hardscape is FAR too good not to have plants to accompany it.  Go with Mark's regime of lower light levels so you dont have to add as much ferts and CO2.  I am sure you can find something that requires minimal maintenance   Either way, you bloody well better had journal it, even as a continuation on here because we all, I am sure, want to see what its like filled and with fish even if you dont plant.  Im betting you will though, cos we are all gonna hound you till you add some greenery.


----------



## Ady34 (4 Nov 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Fantastic hardscape Ady!


Thanks Mark   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> that my friend is crying out for at least a bit of java fern around the base, it really would be sacrilege without any plants.
> 
> 
> Very nice.





			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Ady, that hardscape is FAR too good not to have plants to accompany it. Go with Mark's regime of lower light levels so you dont have to add as much ferts and CO2. I am sure you can find something that requires minimal maintenance  Either way, you bloody well better had journal it, even as a continuation on here because we all, I am sure, want to see what its like filled and with fish even if you dont plant. Im betting you will though, cos we are all gonna hound you till you add some greenery.



Okay...... although not the plan, i had all the plants still left from the strip down, they arnt the best condition so didnt want to sell them, but it did seem a shame to dump them in the bin so ive given them a chance    Added some aqua soil to the right and rear and planted them up. The balance is wrong at the moment as it doesnt look right, they arnt the ideal choices for this set up but will see if they grow.....whats the worst that can happen....they fail and i take them out!!

No gas injection currently as my diffuser broke, so liquid carbon only for now. Going for a limited light and low fert regime as you suggested Chris so will see how things go. Dont know if its the dark sand, or the wood but the tank does seem less bright inside (to my PAR meter eyes anyway   ) so hopefully that will help the plants out with a lower carbon availability.

Seems my indecision is making its way into my aquatic hobby too, really need to make a plan and stick to it   
Sorry for all the chopping and changing!

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (4 Nov 2012)

Still needs a tank background....as did  the last set up   , and a little more height in the centre which will hopefully be created if the pogostemon erectus behind the staurogyne grows. Tenellus needs trimming to thin it down at the right. Will see how it goes and what pops up on the for sale section and may swap a few plants out for more suitable ones.

Poor pic as the higher light unit creates a reflection in even in a dark room





Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Nov 2012)

Great looking wood.. it looks like bone oak? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danmullan (4 Nov 2012)

I think this would look amazing with Anubias and some Microsorum at the base of the wood. Would be perfect for low light and low maintenance.

The hardscape layout is excellent!


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Nov 2012)

I like it Ady  the hard scape is fab, like you say it needs the background, I think that will change the looks of it really nicely as well and really make everything really stand out.
I'd also consider some bonsai Anubis too (only cos I have some and I love it) if you added some around the base of the wood around the front it would compliment the wood too - mind you this may not be to your taste or idea   

Well done though 

PS, are the angels new?


----------



## Ady34 (5 Nov 2012)

jackrythm said:
			
		

> Great looking wood.. it looks like bone oak?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2



Hi Jack, it's Manzanita wood.



			
				danmullan said:
			
		

> I think this would look amazing with Anubias and some Microsorum at the base of the wood. Would be perfect for low light and low maintenance.
> 
> The hardscape layout is excellent!



Thanks Dan, yeah I think long term ill be looking at adding some ferns  



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> I like it Ady  the hard scape is fab, like you say it needs the background, I think that will change the looks of it really nicely as well and really make everything really stand out.
> I'd also consider some bonsai Anubis too (only cos I have some and I love it) if you added some around the base of the wood around the front it would compliment the wood too - mind you this may not be to your taste or idea
> 
> Well done though
> ...



Hi Gary,
anubias and ferns will be on the hit list for sure. 
I've temporarily added a black background that I had and it does look better, although i think it will look better with the black fading into white at the top I'm getting made up as it'll make the lower plants stand out but hopefully help the black angels stand out nearer the top.....if they ever settle in and stop substrate hugging  oh and yes they are new, liked the idea of angelfish in among the roots.
I've also added some cardinals, a few more ottos, a siamensis flying fox to prevent bba and a couple of sturisoma panamese juveniles as I also wanted some of these for the root scape and maidenhead got some in last week luckily for me  needed to increase my cuc as shrimps will be a no go with the angels.

Also tonight I've added in pressurised co2 as I rembered I had an in tank diffuser so have set that up again too....gonna run it pretty low though, alongside lower lighting so no more tight rope walking, ill just add liquid carbon too.

Cheerio for now
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (5 Nov 2012)

Black background added, it's a gloss one but the one I'm getting made will be matt to reduce reflection.
Pressurised co2 back on now too and some new fish, good old cardinals add a splash of colour, got a nice gesture from maidenhead aquatics at stokesly as they gave me 22 cardinals for the price of the 15 I asked for.....result!





Cheerio


----------



## tim (5 Nov 2012)

Cracking scape mate good to see it planted


----------



## Ady34 (5 Nov 2012)

tim said:
			
		

> Cracking scape mate good to see it planted


----------



## AndrewH (10 Jan 2013)

You'll have to give us an update on this one soon, Ady.
Absolutely stunning bit of hardscaping, and the sympathetic planting just compliments it all so much.
Beautiful.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Jan 2013)

AndrewH said:


> You'll have to give us an update on this one soon, Ady.
> Absolutely stunning bit of hardscaping, and the sympathetic planting just compliments it all so much.
> Beautiful.


Thanks very much Andrew.
I started a new journal for this set up, it's called 'sticks and stones' and its linked in my signatures below, planting maybe not so sympathetic now. lol


----------



## hydrophyte (10 Jan 2013)

Fantasitc hardscape!  There is so much tension and movement.



Ady34 said:


> Cheerio


----------



## Ady34 (10 Jan 2013)

Thanks Hydrophyte!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jan 2013)

I still love the Hardscape in this Ady!


----------



## Ady34 (31 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> I still love the Hardscape in this Ady!


Oooh, Seiryu.......mmm.....
.....noo, I havnt even finished planting 'sticks and stones' fully, can't do another rescape yet!! Lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Oooh, Seiryu.......mmm.....
> .....noo, I havnt even finished planting 'sticks and stones' fully, can't do another rescape yet!! Lol


----------

